# Waterfowl pics



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

A few more waterfowl pics taken through the office window.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

A few more not taken through glass, this time.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Munsterlndr said:


> A few more not taken through glass, this time.


Quite the sausage fest going on there...

Great pics.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy redheads, batman!


----------



## corihor (Mar 8, 2011)

Your office view is SO much better than mine!


----------



## TrishnColtonBirders (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's one hell of an office veiw! nice pics


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics. Where are all the hens?


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Is that a band on that Redhead in front of the bluebill also thanks for sharing these pictures are great.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Good eyes. Looks like a band to me.
Ya, where are the hens?
I'm saving these pics to paint my herters.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Beautiful! Great shots Munsterlndr.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

You have have great pics there! Hope you don't mind I snatched a few for my screen saver at work and so I can wish I had a window view like that there.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are some great photos!

bring on some more duck pics


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

A few more.























































Not waterfowl but I liked the pic. :lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Very nice!
I don't ever remember seeing either the redheads
or the goldeneyes before.
Are they common in Michigan?


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

MAttt said:


> Very nice!
> I don't ever remember seeing either the redheads
> or the goldeneyes before.
> Are they common in Michigan?


They are both very common in Michigan.


----------

